
Show HN: Residency Match Simulator - agordhandas
http://matchsimulation.agordhandas.com
======
agordhandas
For anyone who wants more info: here's the blog post that accompanies the
simulator [https://medium.com/@agordhandas/residency-match-
simulator-78...](https://medium.com/@agordhandas/residency-match-
simulator-78e734b5616#.r3m49ynz6)

